
New Pokémon Game Takes Place in the Real World - personjerry
http://kotaku.com/new-pokemon-uses-real-world-maps-1729757653?
======
wingerlang
When I say "mmo" \+ smartphone + official pokemon game, I was beyond happy.
But then it felt... off. Maybe it is the ad with too much of this happy
beautiful young people that is so painfully obviously pandering to us mid-20s
with nostalgia.

------
btown
For something less-augmented-reality but still a social way to relive Pokémon
in advance of this release, it's worth mentioning that
[https://pokemmo.eu/](https://pokemmo.eu/) exists - a customized emulator that
detects every player's location, and injects trainer graphics so they coexist
in that location in each player's game. It's a really cool technical feat
(though to use it you'll need to have ROMs whose creation may or may not be
illegal in your area).

~~~
wingerlang
That site has way too little information about the game.

